# Port Line captain



## Shipbroker (Jul 29, 2009)

I had my first job with Gibbs Bright in Melbourne in the mid 60's. I blve I recall a Port Line master who was popularly known as "fruit salts." This on the basis that anything you told him, he responded "I know." So he was soon associated with "E knows."
Shipbroker


----------

